# About.com- Low FODMAP Diet for IBS



## VSsupport

From the land down under comes a fascinating new approach for 

I am sincerely hoping that further research on a low FODMAP diet will attest to its effectiveness. The nice thing about the FODMAP theory is that it makes a direct connection between certain foods and IBS symptoms. When I first started writing about IBS, the medical profession downplayed any role of food in triggering IBS symptoms - a position very contrary to the point of view of IBS patients! I am impressed by the FODMAP researchers for listening to feedback from patients and investigating the role that food plays in exacerbating IBS. Going forward, I will be eagerly keeping my eyes out for further research in this area and share it with you as it unfolds.

My newest articles cover what you need to know about FODMAPs:


[URL=http://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/a/The-Fodmap-Theory-For-IBS.htm]The FODMAP Theory for IBS

<A href="http://ibs.about.com/od/ibsfood/a/The-Fodmap-Diet-For-IBS.htm">Does the FODMAP Diet Help IBS?[/URL]
Foods on the FODMAP Diet


| Facebook | Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

View the full article


----------



## littlewolfcss

My gastroenterologist suggested this (although I was only able to see him a couple times, no health insurance) after the diabetes, celiac tests, ultrasound, and obstruction tests came back negative-although there was a sensitivity to lactose found, and apparently i push stuff through my intestines super fast. Doc suggested maybe poor fructose absorption in the small intestine. I've increased my fiber intake which if I stay on top of it get's rid of the constipation, and doc put me on bentyl which I take 30mins before I eat. as a result of the bentyl I can eat, sometimes, without the pain or diarhea-but often it is not effective, or not as effective as it once was. I know a few things that I can eat to make symptoms worse, and mostly avoid those-but this list is much more expansive than the foods I've tried to avoid thus far. Was having some blood in stool very recently-trying to get a sigmoidoscopy scheduled and get stool samples sent in. Has anyone tried this FODMAP diet yet?


----------

